# Import aus anderen Projects



## Prinzy (26. Feb 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in Eclipse ein Java Project, welches einzelne Klassen aus einem anderen Project importiert. Nun moechte ich ein jar erstellen und weiss nicht wie ich die benoetigten Klassen aus dem anderen sehr umfangreichen Project in das jar bekomme. Mit einem einfachen export geht es wohl nicht. Muss ich dafuer ein Ant Script erstellen und wie hat das dann auszusehen?

Vielen Dank fuer Eure Hilfe
Prinzy


----------



## The_S (26. Feb 2008)

Das andere Projekt auch einfach als JAR exportieren und in deinem eigentlichen Projekt auf das JAR im Manifest verweisen.


----------



## Prinzy (26. Feb 2008)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das andere Projekt auch einfach als JAR exportieren und in deinem eigentlichen Projekt auf das JAR im Manifest verweisen.



Importiert der dann alle Klassen aus dem jar oder nur die, die auch benoetigt werden?


----------



## The_S (26. Feb 2008)

der importiert die, die du in deinen Klassen über import-Anweisungen benötigst. Er läd aber das komplette JAR in den Classpath (für was auch immer das für dich relevant ist ...)


----------



## Prinzy (26. Feb 2008)

Ok besten Dank. Ich werde es gleich versuchen.


----------

